# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Liebherr] προβλημα ψυξης σε Liebherr 4003

## tsiki76

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο μου. Το αγόρασα πριν 4 χρόνια περίπου και είναι το Liebherr 4003.Δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα ,όλοι έλεγαν πόσο καλά κρυώνει τα νερά κτλ. Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά άκουγα ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ένα ‘’τζζζζζ’’ δεκάτου του δευτερόλεπτου πίσω από το μοτερ(κάτι σαν ηλεκτρική εκκένωση )αλλά συνέχιζε να δουλεύει μια χαρά. Πριν 5 μηνες και ενώ απουσιάσαμε αρκετό καιρό από το σπίτι κατά την επιστροφή μας άκουσα να ηχεί  και αναβόσβηνε η ένδειξη alarm  για την κατάψυξη. Οι πόρτες ήταν κλειστές, θερμοκρασία είχε κρατημένη στην κατάψυξη(δεν ξέρω πόσο όμως) και το μοτερ δούλευε. Φαντάστηκα ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν θα έπιασε την θερμοκρασία-ίσως μετά από κάποια διακοπή  ρεύματος. Ανοίγοντας την κατάψυξη παρατήρησα στην πλάτη γεμάτο πάγο(σκληρό-όχι χιόνι),τράβηξα το ψυγείο και στο πλαστικό δοχείο αποστράγγισης δεν παρατήρησα ύπαρξη νερού. Έκανα απόψυξη για 1-2 ώρες καθαρίζοντας την κατάψυξη και μετά όλα οκ. Στο μεσοδιάστημα που κ που ηχούσε το alarm το πατούσα για reset και όλα οκ.
  Πριν 4 μέρες όμως δεν διορθωνόταν reset. Πάλι πολύ πάγο στην πλάτη της κατάψυξης (σχεδόν σκέπαζε τον αισθητήρα που έχει εκεί),οι πόρτες άνοιγαν πολύ εύκολα(δεν αισθανόμουν κάποιου είδους συμπίεση δλδ),το fan δεν γύριζε όταν επέλεγα ventilation στην συντήρηση, το μοτερ μου φαινόταν ότι λειτουργούσε ασταμάτητα,  όχι νερο πισω στην αποστράγγιση-σημειωτέον τα σωληνάκια αποστράγγισης είναι οκ.Το έβγαλα από την μπιζα για 1-2 ωρες,μετα λειτουργούσε για μιση μερα αλλα μετα παλι δεν κρατούσε θερμοκρασία (20-22οC) στην συντηρηση και στην καταψυξη ειχε μεν κρυο αλλα δεν τα παγωνε-παρομοια βλάβη βλ. http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66591 .
  Φωναξα τεχνικο μου προτεινε να το βγαλω από την μπριζα και να κανω μια καλη manual απόψυξη διαφορετικα παμε για ..πλακετα όπως μου ειπε!!.Οντως το πλαστικο πισω γεμισε με νερο,εφυγε ολος ο παγος , ανοιξα την πλακέτα όλα φαινομενικά οκ και το ξαναεβαλα στη μπριζα. Εχουν περασει 3 ωρες και δεν παρατηρω ψυξη ενώ το μοτερ δουλεύει συνεχώς.
  Εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι???Επειδη το ψιλοανοιξα το ψυγειο να σας ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν ενδειξεις σε περιπτωση που για καποιο λογο εχει χασει τα υγρα του. Για καποιο λογο συγκεντρωνει παγο στην καταψυξη και μαλλον δεν μεταφερεται η ψυξη στην συντηρηση-πως μπορω να δω αν αυτές οι δίοδοι μεταφοράς είναι ανοιχτές?.Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα στην προσπαθεια μου να περιγράψω την βλαβη αλλα διαβασα όλα σχεδον τα treads και νομιζω ότι η κάθε λεπτομέρεια μπορει να δωσει λυση.
  Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για καποιο λογο συγκεντρωνει παγο στην καταψυξη και μαλλον δεν μεταφερεται η ψυξη στην συντηρηση-πως μπορω να δω αν αυτές οι δίοδοι μεταφοράς είναι ανοιχτές?.


Δεν έχει δίοδο μεταφοράς (έτσι το βλέπω από άλλα Link Φωτό) .. το ότι έχει έναν ανεμιστήρα στον θάλαμο της συντήρησης , δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχει δίοδο (αεραγωγό) .. από ότι κατάλαβα η ψύξη μεταφέρεται (πλάκα / πλάκα) 

Από τα παρακάτω κομμάτια , μου δείχνει έλλειψη υγρών ...



> Ανοίγοντας την κατάψυξη παρατήρησα στην πλάτη γεμάτο πάγο(σκληρό-όχι χιόνι),





> Εχουν περασει 3 ωρες και δεν παρατηρω ψυξη ενώ το μοτερ δουλεύει συνεχώς


.




> το μοτερ μου φαινόταν ότι λειτουργούσε ασταμάτητα,







> Στο μεσοδιάστημα που κ που ηχούσε το alarm το πατούσα για reset και όλα οκ.


Το Alarm ηχεί όταν για κάποιο λόγο η ψύξη είναι η χειρότερη του αναμενόμενου . (π.χ. παρατεταμένο άνοιγμα πόρτας , νεοεισαχθέν φορτίο μεγάλης ποσότητας στο ψυγείο, διαρροή αέρα από τα λάστιχα πόρτας κτλ) 
Με το Reset απλά κλείνεις τα μάτια στο πρόβλημα ... το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. 




> Φωναξα τεχνικο μου προτεινε να το βγαλω από την μπριζα και να κανω μια καλη manual απόψυξη διαφορετικα παμε για ..πλακετα όπως μου ειπε!!.


Ήταν παρόν ο τεχνικός στο ψυγείο σου? ή στα είπε αυτά τηλεφωνικός?

----------


## konman

*CN 4003/CNesf 4003*No Frost ψυγειοκαταψύκτης με 2 ξεχωριστά ψυκτικά στοιχεία (duo cooling)




> το fan δεν γύριζε όταν επέλεγα ventilation στην συντήρηση




Το ψυγειο που εχει δεν θα απαγωσει αν δεν δουλευει το ανεμιστηρακι.

Αν δεν παγωνει και η καταψυξει το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει χασει το φρεον.

----------


## tsiki76

Μετα από 24 ωρες λειτουργιας παρατηρω ότι όλα λειτουργουν όπως πρεπει προς το παρον.Ο τεχνικος ηρθε από το σπιτι και το μονο που εκανε είναι να μετρησει την θερμοκρασια στην συντηρηση(περιττό μιας και φαινοταν ότι σχεδον εβραζες αβγο!!!)Βεβαια,για να ειμαι ειλικρινής, μου ειπε ότι αν δεν στρωσει με αποψυξη θα μου το περνε  στο  συνεργειο του να το ψαξει αν κ μαλλον θα χρειαζοταν πλακετα!Απλα επειδή ειμαι του  χωρου με την ευρύτερη έννοια δεν μπορω αναλυση βλαβης στο ποδι και να σου  λενε…ξερεις για όλα φταίει ο…’’υπολιστης’’(πλακετα).Εχει τοσο πολλα περιφεριακα  μαραφετια.Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω είναι τον λογο που συγκεντρωσε παγο στη καταψυξη.Ο αισθητηρας που βρισκετε εκει είναι  θερμοκρασιας και όταν ανιχνεύει διαφορετικη του προβλεπομενου δινει εντολη στην  πλακετα να ρυθμισει την λειτουργια του μοτερ?το ρωταω γιατι νομιζω οτι  δεν λειτουργησε ο συγκεκριμενος αισθητηρας επειδη ηταν καλυμμενος απο παγο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.fourlistrade.gr/datafiles..._4013_4023.pdf



Διάβασε σελίδα 8 στα περί (5.3 Συναγερμός θερμοκρασίας ) το γνωστό Alarm (όταν η ψύξη στην κατάψυξη δεν είναι καλή ... τότε ηχεί το αλάρμ με φωτάκι που αναβοσβήνει μαζί με την ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας που επίσης και αυτή αναβοσβήνει (αυτά όταν το κουμπί αλάρμ το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο)
Το Αλαρμ για να σε ειδοποιεί σημαίνει ότι η ψύξη στην κατάψυξη έχει πρόβλημα (στρώμα πάγου που είπες ... σε ένα μέρος σαν μπάλα) ... αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι χαλασμένη πλακέτα .... αυτή είναι η δουλειά του Αλαρμ ώστε να σε ενημερώνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά σε θέματα ψύξης ... θα σταματήσει το αλαρμ μόνο του όταν θα αποκατασταθεί η ψύξη στον θάλαμο στα σωστά όρια θερμοκρασίας που έχεις ρυθμίσει.

Δες επίσης στην ίδια σελίδα 8 (παράγραφος 5.4.3) ανεμιστήρας Ventilation . αυτός στην ουσία είναι ένας ανεμιστήρας άχρηστος .. το μόνο που κάνει είναι να ανακυκλοφορεί τον αέρα στον θάλαμο συντήρησης (ειδικά στις ζεστές μέρες 30 C ) 

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ψιλοτρίχες του εργοστασίου...
Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ..
1) Ήρθε ένας τεχνικός ... έβαλε το στηθοσκόπιο του στην (ήδη ζεστή )  συντήρηση (όπως το είπες) δήθεν να μετρήσει .... (ενώ στην πραγματικότητα σε είχε για βλάκα ) .. επειδή δεν σου είπε σταράτα ότι έχει πρόβλημα ψύξης (πρόβλημα ψύξης .. γιατί εσύ ανάφερες ότι το μοτέρ λειτουργούσε ασταμάτητα ... και άρα έπρεπε να κάνει ψύξη και πάνω και κάτω) ... αλλά σου είπε για πλακέτα . Ενώ πιο σωστά θα σου έλεγε πιθανή διαρροή υγρών. (λειτούργησε δεν λειτούργησε ο αισθητήρας που λες ... επειδή ήταν καλυμμένος με πάγο ..) ας το υποθέσουμε και έτσι .... όταν λες ότι δουλεύει συνεχώς το μοτέρ και δεν σου φέρνει ψύξη (μπάλα πάγου στην κατάψυξη) και τουλάχιστον πάνω από -18 C ... > -22 > - 23 C ... αυτομάτως λέμε δεν έχει υγρά . (F600a ) λέει το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.

----------


## tsiki76

Σ ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου,το χω εν γνωση μου το συγκεκριμενο  manual.Υπενθμιμιζω οτι ο τεχνικος προς τιμην του μου ειπε να κανω  αποψυξη 48 ωρων και μετα θα το εψαχνε αν κ πιθανοτερο εβλεπε  πλακετα.Τωρα τα υπολοιπα ειναι και θεμα πλασαρισματος  :Smile:  τλπ.Με την  48ωρη αποψυξη βλεπω οτι λειτουργει οπως πρεπει.Αρα μαλλον εχει τα υγρα  του.Δεν λειτουργει συνεχομενα το μοτερ,ψυξη μια χαρα πανω-κατω.Αρα να  υποθεσω οτι κατι ''κολλησε'' πριν?κατι σε ηλεκτρικο γιατι αν ηταν  μηχανικο θα συνεχιζε να μην λειτουργει??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σ ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου,το χω εν γνωση μου το συγκεκριμενο  manual.Υπενθμιμιζω οτι ο τεχνικος προς τιμην του μου ειπε να κανω  αποψυξη 48 ωρων και μετα θα το εψαχνε αν κ πιθανοτερο εβλεπε  πλακετα.Τωρα τα υπολοιπα ειναι και θεμα πλασαρισματος  τλπ.Με την  48ωρη αποψυξη βλεπω οτι λειτουργει οπως πρεπει.Αρα μαλλον εχει τα υγρα  του.Δεν λειτουργει συνεχομενα το μοτερ,ψυξη μια χαρα πανω-κατω.Αρα να  υποθεσω οτι κατι ''κολλησε'' πριν?κατι σε ηλεκτρικο γιατι αν ηταν  μηχανικο θα συνεχιζε να μην λειτουργει??





> Αρα μαλλον εχει τα υγρα του


.
Ναι τα έχει



> Δεν λειτουργει συνεχομενα το μοτερ,


Καλό ..και έτσι πρέπει



> μια χαρα πανω-κατω.Αρα να υποθεσω οτι κατι ''κολλησε'' πριν?κατι σε ηλεκτρικο γιατι αν ηταν μηχανικο θα συνεχιζε να μην λειτουργει??


πάντως η πλακέτα δεν είναι .. το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί για ποιο λόγο πιάνει πάγο στην (πλάτη κατάψυξης όπως ανάφερες) (επειδή δεν έχουμε προφίλ φωτογραφιών από το μοντέλο ) βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό της κατάψυξης να δούμε τι μαραφέτι είναι αυτό. Τα λάστιχα πόρτας της κατάψυξης είναι στεγανά?

----------


## tsiki76

Τα λαστιχα ειναι οκ οσο μπορω να τα επιθεωρησω με το γυμνο ματι.Μετα απο 3-4 μερες συνεχιζει να δουλευει μια χαρα και σιγα σιγα το ξαναγεμιζω(ελπιζω να μην μου κανει καμοια κασκαρικα και τρεχω τα βουτηρα στον γειτονα ξανα!!) ,απλα αποψε παρατηρησα οτι στην πλατη της συντηρησης αυτην την φορα εχει πιασει ενα λεπτο φιλμ παγου στα 3/4 του μηκους της -το περιεργο ειναι οτι το φιλμ σταματαει σε τετοια ευθεια γραμμη σαν να το χεις χαραξει με χαρακα(καπου το χω διαβασει αυτο εδω στο forum).Αυτο το ειχα δει και οταν το πρωτοεβαλα στην μπριζα μετα απο την 48ωρη αποψυξη αλλα υποχωρησε σχεδον αμεσως(ειναι φυσιολογικη λειτουργεια?)
''βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό της κατάψυξης να δούμε τι μαραφέτι είναι αυτό.'' βλ φωτος απο καταψυξη(2)
Ειναι το καλωδιακι που ερχετε κατω απο τον ανεμιστηρα και καταληγει σε πλαστικο(δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι εχει μεσα).Οταν ειχα το προβλημα ολο το καλωδιο ηταν καλυμμενο απο παχια στρωση παγου(σχεδον ολη η πλατη της καταψυξης μαλιστα)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ειναι το καλωδιακι που ερχετε κατω απο τον ανεμιστηρα και καταληγει σε πλαστικο(δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι εχει μεσα).Οταν ειχα το προβλημα ολο το καλωδιο ηταν καλυμμενο απο παχια στρωση παγου(σχεδον ολη η πλατη της καταψυξης μαλιστα)


Αυτό το καλώδιο είναι για σύνδεση. Το πλαστικό που βλέπεις είναι ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας και συνδέεται στο σύστημα ελέγχου του ψυγείου μέσω αυτού. 
Ο πάγος γίνεται οταν δεν κλείνει καλά το ψυγείο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειναι το καλωδιακι που ερχετε κατω απο τον ανεμιστηρα και καταληγει σε πλαστικο(δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι εχει μεσα).Οταν ειχα το προβλημα ολο το καλωδιο ηταν καλυμμενο απο παχια στρωση παγου(σχεδον ολη η πλατη της καταψυξης μαλιστα)


Αισθητήριο Sensor θερμοστάτη είναι . μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό .. αλλά . προβλημάτισε το παρακάτω (από το 1ο πόστ) 



> Εχουν περασει 3 ωρες και δεν παρατηρω ψυξη ενώ το μοτερ δουλεύει συνεχώς.


Ο ανεμιστήρας της φωτογραφίας δουλεύει? ... από κει και πέρα βάλε ένα θερμόμετρο (αν είναι δυνατόν εσωτερικού / εξωτερικού χώρου) και δες τι πραγματική θερμοκρασία σου βγάζει εντός θαλάμου σε αυτές τις 2-3 ώρες (μπας και έχει μειωμένη απόδοση ψύξης)

----------


## tsiki76

O ανεμιστηρας δουλευει εκ κατασκευης μονο οταν επιλεγει superfrost (κουμπι 7 στο παραπανω σχεδιαγραμμα που ανεβασες) και δουλευει μια χαρα.Αν χρειαστει να το αντικαταστησω πως γινεται,μιας κ το καλωδιο παει πισω απο τα πλαστικ?.Κοβω το καλωδιο κ  ενωνω το καινουργιο με σπλαις?Θερμομετρο θα βαλω αυτες τις μερες....
''απλα αποψε παρατηρησα οτι στην πλατη της συντηρησης αυτην την φορα εχει  πιασει ενα λεπτο φιλμ παγου στα 3/4 του μηκους της -το περιεργο ειναι  οτι το φιλμ σταματαει σε τετοια ευθεια γραμμη σαν να το χεις χαραξει με  χαρακα(καπου το χω διαβασει αυτο εδω στο forum).Αυτο το ειχα δει και  οταν το πρωτοεβαλα στην μπριζα μετα απο την 48ωρη αποψυξη αλλα υποχωρησε  σχεδον αμεσως(ειναι φυσιολογικη λειτουργεια?)''...καποια ιδεα για αυτο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι να πούμε τώρα πρέπει να τσεκαριστούν πολλά . ανοίγεις το καπάκι (2 βίδες έχει και αφού ξεκουμπώσεις τον σένσορα αισθητήρα ) και βλέπεις μέσα στο evaporator τα στοιχεία αν γέμισαν με πάγο .. οπότε μπορεί κάποια αντίσταση ή το σύστημα απόψυξης να μην λειτουργεί κτλ βήμα βήμα τα βρίσκεις αυτά. Τώρα αν είναι να πάμε κατευθείαν αλλαγή πλακέτας είναι ρίσκο.

----------


## tsiki76

Καλημερα και παλι,επανερχομαι με νεα δεδομενα(δυστηχως!).Σημερα το πρωι πλησιαζω το ψυγειο-ψυχωση μου χει γινει-το ακουω καπως...ανοιγω αισθανομαι με ζεστασια χεχε κ το λαπμπακι alarm κοκκινο κ το μοτερ να προσπαθει να πιασει θερμοκρασια.εχουμε κ λεμε....μετα την αποψυξη  που του χα κανει εχουν περασει περιπου 10 μερες.Αυτην την φορα δεν εχει παγο στην καταψυξη,μονο χιονι στην πλατη την συντηρησης(ουτε κρυσταλικη δομη ,ουτε δαχτυλο κολλαει,ουτε αντανακλα φως...μονο χιονακι ομορφο!!).ενω τοσο καιρο δουλευε μπομπα με τα διαλλειματα του κανονικα ,σημερα δουλευει συνεχως!Συμπερασματα δικα μου:υγρα οπως ειπαμε δεν ειναι μιας κ μετα την αποψυξη δουλευε οκ.ο αισθητηρας στην καταψυξη που τον υποψιαζομουνα επειδη ηταν καλλημενος απο παγο παλι δεν μπορει λογικα να ειναι μιας κ τωρα ειναι εντελως ελευθερος.Το μοτερ παλι δεν μπορει να ειναι αφου δουλευε μια χαρα και αυτο.λαστιχα ειναι οκ οπως ειπαμε.Σωστη η λογικη μου μεχρι εδω?Αν δεν ειναι ολα αυτα τι μπορει να ναι?Μηπως να ριξω πασεντζα?Η μηπως η τυχη μου μιας κ προσφατα βρηκα εκτος λειτουργια κινητο,φωτογραφικη και χθες ατμοσιδερο(επι την ευκαιρια μου τρεχει νερα....αισθητηρας νερου στο μποιλερ?? ) :Biggrin:   :Unsure:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το ανεμιστηράκι στην συντήρηση δουλεύει όπως σε ρώτησαν στο #3?

----------


## tsiki76

Το ανεμιστήρακι δουλεύει αν επιλέγει το κουμπί ventilation.Το δοκίμασα όπως επίσης και της κατάψυξης και είναι οκ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι δύσκολο να προσεγγιστεί βλάβη με σιγουριά. Πάντως το "χιόνι " στην πλάτη δεν μου αρέσει , (στο αρχικό πόστ σου λες ότι το έχεις 4 χρόνια ) δες παρακάτω τι λένε διάφορα "θύματα" για αυτό το μοντέλο (και όλοι κοντά στα 3 με 5 χρόνια) με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρεις και εσύ

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeo...rr-fridge.html

----------


## ilias1983

Αν και είναι καιρός από την τελευταία απάντηση στο post, να πω την δική μου εμπειρία.  Όλα ακριβώς έγιναν όπως τα λέει και ο φίλος Νικηφόρος.  Φώναξα ψυκτικό ο οποίος μετά από μισή ώρα που κοίταζε το ψυγείο μου είπε για πλακέτα.  Πήρε 30 ευρώ και έφυγε λέγοντας ότι θα με πάρει για την τιμή του ανταλλακτικό.  Είπα να δοκιμάσω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια πριν πάρω πλακέτα και το έβγαλα από τη πρίζα 2 μέρες.  Ε 2 μήνες μετά ακόμα περιμένω τον ψυκτικό να πάρει και το ψυγείο δουλεύει σούπερ.  Πριν βιαστείτε κάντε τη προσπάθεια απόψυξης.  Δεν θα χάσετε τπτ

----------


## sotoskos

φιλε μου μηπως εχει σκασει το ψυκτικο στοιχειο της συντηρησης? για κοιτα να δεις αν εχει κενο η πλατη στην συντηρηση. αν εχει χερετισματα. η πας για αλλο η για εξτρα πλατι στην συντηρηση που δεν θα στο συνιστουσα....

----------


## tsiki76

Μετά από πολύ καιρό επανέρχομαι.εν ολίγης, η κατάψυξη δουλεύει μπόμπα, η συντήρηση με επιλεγμένη θερμοκρασία είτε 3 είτε 5 παίζει μεταξύ αυτών ων θερμοκρασιών κ μέχρι 16! Μετά από κουβέντες εδώ στο φόρουμ σκέφτηκα ότι φταίει ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας στην συντήρηση. Έκανα κ self tests του ψυγείου κ δείχνουν όλα οκ.αλλαζω τον αισθητήρα με thermistor ntc 4,7 kohm , όσο δλδ κ ο αισθητήρας αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές πάλι τ ίδια χάλια.αν τα σκέφτομαι ορθά....ο αισθητήρας δίνει στη πλακέτα κ αυτή στο μοτέρ.το μοτέρ δουλεύει ( σημειωτέον όταν δουλεύει παγώνει τη συντήρηση κανονικά κ τον καταψύκτη όπως είπα πάντα) οπότε αποκλυοντας τ μοτέρ πάμε για πλακέτα? Παρεμβάλλεται κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο ? Κάτι που η μπορώ μετρήσω ν αλλάξω , κάτι φτηνότερο βρε παιδιά?😥

----------


## tipos

Άλλαξες φαντάζομαι τον αισθητήρα χώρου που βρίσκεται αριστερά στο πλάι μέσα στην θήκη σωστά; Αν έχω δίκιο τότε έχεις αλλάξει λάθος αισθητήρα. Αποσο κατάλαβα το ψυγείο κατεβάζει μέχρι 3-5 βαθμούς και αργεί να ξαναδώσει σε σημείο να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στους 16 βαθμούς. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον αισθητήρα evaporator και όχι του χώρου. Ο αισθητήρας χώρου σταματάει την ψύξη και του evaporator δίνει την εντολή να ξαναδώσει ψύξη. Στο δικό σου ψυγείο αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό τον αισθητήρα τον έχει μέσα στη μόνωση και δεν βγαίνει για να τον αλλάξεις. Για πιο σηγουρα ανέβασε φωτογραφία του θαλάμου της συντήρησης ώστε να δω πιο Κιτ μετατροπής θα χρειαστεί.

----------


## tsiki76

Σωστα. Αριστερα στο πλαι στη μεση περιπου της συντηρησης εχει μια  πλαστικη θηκη σε σχημα Γ. Μεσα εκει εχει εναν αισθητηρα, ειχα την  εντυπωση οτι υπηρχε μονο ενας (αυτος που αλλαξα δλδ). 
Αν αλλαξα αλλον και υπαρχει δευτερος, ξερεις πως μπορω να τον αλλαξω?
Καλα καταλαβες. Με  επιλεγμενη επιθυμητη θερμικρασια 3 Βαθμους την πιανει αλλα μετα σταματα  να δουλευει το μοτερ και φτανει μεχρι στους 16 περιπου οποτε και  ξαναδουλευει κοκ. Επισης παρατηρω οτι η πλατη εσωτερικα ειναι στεγνη .  οταν μονο πιασει τους 3 βαθμους πιανει ενα λεπτο στρωμα παγου και μαλλον  τοτε ξεκινα η αντιπαγοποιηση. Παρατηρησα επισης οτι πισω απο το ψυγειο  στο πλαστικο κουβαδακι πανω απο το μοτερ ειναι εντελως στεγνο, δλδ δεν  παει νερο εκει παρ ολο η διοδος ειναι ελευεθρη. Αρα γενικα δεν κρυωνει η  συντηρηση με αποτελεσμα να μην χρειαζεται συχνα αντιπαγοποιηση οποτε  και δεν σταζει νερο πισω στο κουβαδακι. 
Παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες οι  οποιες μπορουν να βοηθησουν!
28235937_10213454787696958_770369336_n.jpg28236409_10213454787496953_622837417_n.jpgs-l1600.jpg28191438_10213454933300598_1504971795_n.jpg

----------


## tipos

Στην τριτη φωτο εχεις το κιτ επισκευης που πρεπει να βαλεις,μονο που εσυ αντι να το βαλεις ως αντικατασταση του αισθητηρα evaporator το εβαλες ως αλαγη του αισθητηρα χωρου.
Στο κιτ εχει ενα αισθητηριο,μια βαση ,βιδα και ταπα.Βγαζεις την παλια βαση  και ταποθετεις την καινουργια με τα δυο αισθητηρια κουμπωμενα επανω σε αυτην.Το καινουργια αισθητηριο το βαζεις απο την μερια της βασης που ακουμπα πανω στην πλατη.Τη βιδα που εχει μεσα στη συσκευασια την βαζεις στην τρυπα που εχει απο τη μερια της βασης που εφαπτει στην πλατη της συντηρησηςΤο αισθητηριο με την πρασινη φισα ειναι αυτο που αντικαθιστα το παλιο αισθητηριο evaporator.Το καλωδιο που εχει την πρασινη φυσα το τραβας μεχρι την πλακετα που εχει διπλα στο μοτερ.Βγαζεις την πλακετα,αφαιρεις την πρασινη φυσα του παλιου αισθητηριου και βαζεις αυτη του καινουργιου.Μονταρεις ξανα οτι εχεις βγαλει και βαζεις σε λειτουργεια το ψυγειο εχοντας την παλια φυσα στον αερα.

----------


## tsiki76

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, μου λες ότι υπάρχει δεύτερος sensor- o evaporator- ο οποίος είναι μέσα στη μόνωση και δεν βγαίνει εύκολα. Όποτε τοποθετούμε έναν όμοιο μέσα στην συντήρηση διπλα στον αισθητηρα χωρου μεσα στο καπακι σχηματος Γ (φανταζομαι το καινουργιο καπακι θα είναι λιγακι μεγαλυτερο για να χωρέσει κ τους δυο αυτή τη φορά). Στη συνεχεια το  τραβώ  μεχρι την πλακετα του μοτερ. Βγαζω την φυσσα του παλιου  evaporator-οποτε και το απενεργοποιώ- και κουμπώνω το νέο. Σωστα μεχρι εδώ?
  1. Ας ελπισω ότι θα βρω τροπο να σύρω το καλωδιο κ να βγει πισω στην πλακετα, πως θα ξερω ποια απ ολες τις φυσσες είναι αυτή που αντιστοιχει?
  2. Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά evaporator είναι τα ιδια με τον αισθητηρα χωρου ( είναι ίδιοι δλδ) β¦ 4,7 kohm στους 25 βαθμούς ?

----------


## tipos

Καλα καταλαβες.Στο καινουργιο καπακι μπαινουν και οι δυο αισθητηρες.Βγαζοντας το παλιο καπακι θα δεις την τρυπα που περναει το καλωδιο του αισθητηρα χωρου,απο εκει θα βγει και το καλωδιο του δευτερου αισθητηρα και θα κατεβει μεχρι την πλακετα που βρισκεται μεσα στο πλαστικο κουτι δεξια του μοτερ.Η φυσα που θα βγαλεις εχει την ιδια πρασινη γραμμη που εχει και η καινουργια,ετσι θα καταλαβεις ποια φυσα θα ακυρωσεις.Οσο για το δευτερο ερωτημα και τα τεσσερα αισθητηρια του ψυγειου εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτιριστικα,μονο το χρωμα αλαζει ωστε να ξεχωριζουμε πιο αισθητηριο παει που επανω στην πλακετα.Οι φυσες των αισθητηριων βρισκονται στην εσωτερικη πλευρα της πλακετας οποτε θα χρειαστει να την βγαλεις εντελως εξω απο το κουτι.Στο κιτ εχει και τις σχετικες οδηγιες τοποθετησης.

----------


## tsiki76

Σ ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Σκοπεύω ν τοποθετήσω πάλι θερμιστορ ntc όπως έκανα κ πριν ( πατέντα) και θα ενημερώσω εδώ για την εξέλιξη. Πληροφοριακά, οι δυο αισθητήρες είναι για την συντήρηση, ένας στη ψύξη, ο τέταρτος που αναφέρεις που βρίσκεται? Τέλος, ξέρεις ν μου πεις κάθε χρώμα σε ποιον αντιστοιχεί?

----------


## tipos

Σε καθε θαλαμο εχει δυο αισθητηρες,ενα χωρου και ενα evaporator.Ο τεταρτος που αναφερεις ειναι μεσα στο evaporator της καταψυξης.Τα χρωματα δεν τα θυμαμαι αλλα το πρασινο που σου αναφερω ειναι σηγουρα του αισθητηρα που πρεπει να αλαξεις,το λεω σηγουρα γιατι εχω αλαξει πολλους.Οι υπολοιποι αισθητηρες τουλαχιστον σε εμενα δεν εχει τυχει να βγαλουν βλαβη.

----------


## tsiki76

Ταμείο.....

  Η βλάβη απομονώθηκε, το ψυγειο δουλευει μπομπα και η συντηρηση επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα. Ελπιζω να μην μ κανει καποιο άλλο χουνερι! Τελικα έφταιγε ο αισθητήρας evaporator. Ευχαριστω τον χρηστη tipos που με την δικη του συμβολη κατευθυνθηκα στον συγκεκριμενο αισθητηρα και φυσικα τον φιλο takir1 για την υλικοτεχνική του υποστηρηξη!
  Εν ολιγης , αλλάζοντας τον πρωτο αισθητηρα που βρισκεται στον χωρο του ψυγειου δεν εστρωσε. Αλλαζοντας τον αισθητηρα  evaporator ο οποιος βρισκεται καπου πισω στο ψυγειο μεσα στην μονωση το ψυγειο είναι οκ. Και το κυριοτερο δεν αλλαξα πλακετες που μ λεγανε μερικα μαστορια με την μια και φυσικα αντικατεστησα τους αισθητηρες όχι αγοραζοντας τα kit αλλα τοποθετωντας θερμιστορ ntc. Κοστος?ουτε 1 ευρω! Η τοποτεθετηση δεν ηταν τοσο ευκολη , μου πηρε 4 ωρες περιπου αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο. Για αν μη κουραζω εδώ, οποιος θελει ολη την διαδικασια, με λεπτομερεις κ φωτογραφιες μετα χαρας του την στελνω!

----------

duvdev (24-02-18), mikemtb73 (23-02-18)

----------


## nyannaco

Μπράβο σου φιλε μου!

----------


## andyferraristi

Συγχαρητήρια ...

----------


## duvdev

> Ταμείο.....
> 
>   Η βλάβη απομονώθηκε, το ψυγειο δουλευει μπομπα και η συντηρηση επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα. Ελπιζω να μην μ κανει καποιο άλλο χουνερι! Τελικα έφταιγε ο αισθητήρας evaporator. Ευχαριστω τον χρηστη tipos που με την δικη του συμβολη κατευθυνθηκα στον συγκεκριμενο αισθητηρα και φυσικα τον φιλο takir1 για την υλικοτεχνική του υποστηρηξη!
>   Εν ολιγης , αλλάζοντας τον πρωτο αισθητηρα που βρισκεται στον χωρο του ψυγειου δεν εστρωσε. Αλλαζοντας τον αισθητηρα  evaporator ο οποιος βρισκεται καπου πισω στο ψυγειο μεσα στην μονωση το ψυγειο είναι οκ. Και το κυριοτερο δεν αλλαξα πλακετες που μ λεγανε μερικα μαστορια με την μια και φυσικα αντικατεστησα τους αισθητηρες όχι αγοραζοντας τα kit αλλα τοποθετωντας θερμιστορ ntc. Κοστος?ουτε 1 ευρω! Η τοποτεθετηση δεν ηταν τοσο ευκολη , μου πηρε 4 ωρες περιπου αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο. Για αν μη κουραζω εδώ, οποιος θελει ολη την διαδικασια, με λεπτομερεις κ φωτογραφιες μετα χαρας του την στελνω!


Και γιατι δεν τις ανεβάζεις εδώ να τις δουμε, απο το να τις στέλνεις στον καθένα που θα το ζητήσει ξέχωρα;

----------


## takir1

Μπράβο Νικοφόρε ,πολύ χαίρομαι που έλυσες το πρόβλημα !!!
Με τη σειρά  μου να πω ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους που βοηθούν με τις γνώσεις τους και την εμπειρία τους !!!
Να πω επίσης πως κι εγώ διαβάζοντας στο forum και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες  των φίλων εδώ, κατάφερα και
έφτιαξα τη βλάβη στο δικό μου ψυγείο. Να είστε όλοι καλά !!!!!

----------


## tsiki76

Εχουμε κ λεμε
Καταρχην βγαζουμε το καλωδιο από την μπριζα!!!! Βαζεις μουσικουλα κ εχεις τα εργαλεια διπλα σου διαφορετικα αρχιζει κ σε εκνευριζει
Στη μεση του ψυγειου κ αριστερα εχει αυτό το καπακι σχηματος  Γ.
Inked28236147_10213454933820611_841467648_n_LI.jpg

Βγαζεις  την πλαστικη ταπα κ ξεβιδωνεις την βιδα ( αν θυμαμαι αστερωηδες 15). Στο κοκκινο βελακι είναι ο χωρος που βρισκετε ο αισθητηρας χωρου από μαμα. Στο πρασινο βελακι είναι που εβαλα  ( βασικα δεν είναι δικη μου πρωτοβουλία αλλα ετσι λενε από κατασκευαστη στις οδηγιες του κιτ ) τον αισθητηρα evaporator και να ακουμπαει πλατη ( ουσιαστικα καταργουν τον μαμα evaporator που βρίσκετε μεσα στη μόνωση του ψυγειου κ είναι δυσκολο να φτασει καποιος μεχρι εκει κ τοποθετουν έναν  στον εσωτερικο χωρο) . Σημειωτέον ότι αν αγορασετε το kit κομπλε παρεχεται καινουργιο καπακι μεγαλυτερο για τον λογο ν χωρέσει ο αισθητηρας evaporator . Εγω δεν αγορασα kit για τον λογο που θα εξηγησω παρακατω! Βεβαιως, τον πειραξα  λιγακι για να χωρεσει το επιπλεον θερμιστορ.εσωτερικα εχει κατι πλαστικα τα οποια τα εκοψα

28381408_10213484602322305_1188855372_n.jpg Όπως εγραψα κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ στην αρχη αλλαξα τον αισθητηρα χωρου χωρις αποτελεσμα και στη συνεχεια τον evaporator και μεχρι στιγμης παει μπομπα το εργαλειο.
Για να μην αγορασω αισθητηρα ουσιαστικα εφτιαξα έναν μονος μου. Με την βοηθεια φιλων εδώ και ψαξιμο από ιντερνετ οι αισθητηρες αυτοι είναι ουσιαστικα θερμιστορ ntc. Κοστος θερμιστορ 0,5 ευρω? Ισως κ λιγοτερο.το κοστος του αισθητηρα μπορειτε να το δειτε ψαχνονταςβ¦..παντως είναι πολυυυυ πολλαπλασιος !!!! Τα χαρακτηριστηκα στο συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο είναι 4,7 kohm και νομιζω στα 5 Α. Στο youtube δειχνει πως κανεις επισκευη με κανονικο αισθητηρα. Ουσιαστικα κοβεις το καλωδιο από το παλιο
28233057_10213454787536954_211538919_n.jpgIMG_20180215_192517.jpgIMG_20180215_193946(1).jpg
κ ενωνεις με διαφορους τροπους το καινουργιο. Κολλησα με καλλαι δυο συρματακια στο θερμιστορ, τα μονωσα με θερμοσυστελομμενα ξεχωριστα τους τους δυο ακροδεκτες για να μην δημιουργηθει βραχυκυκλωμα μεταξυ τους και μετα  όλα μαζι με μεγαλυτερα θερμοσυστελομμενα ετσι ώστε να μην εχουν προβλημα ουτε chaffing, ουτε υγρασιας.
Το αν τα θερμοσυστελλομενα επηρεαζουν τις επιδοσειςβ¦οσες μερες τα μετρουσα μ έδειχναν το ιδιο. Σκεψου ότι ο εκ κατασκευης αισθητηρας είναι προστατευμενος από πλαστικο.
IMG_20180215_194532(1).jpg....

----------

UNICUM (05-05-18)

----------


## tsiki76

IMG_20180215_194956(1).jpg28176193_10213454787656957_192810941_n.jpg28190586_10213454787776960_1070233436_n.jpg
Εγω απλα ενωσα το θερμιστορ αφου το τυλιξα πριν με 3-4 στρωσεις θερμοσυστελομμενα . Υπαρχουν κ θερμοσυστελλομενες ενωσεις όπως οι μπλε που είναι στις φωτος.
Στην μεν πρωτη περιπτωση αντικατάστασης αισθητηρα χωρου, βαζεις το καπακι κ εισαι οκ. Στην δε περιπτωση αισθητηρα evaporator πρεπει ν τραβηξεις καλωδιο μεχρι πισω στην πλακετα του μοτερ για να αντικαταστησεις τον χαλασμενο αισθητηρα evaporator.  3 μετρα καλωδιο  ηταν αρκετο. Με τον ιδιο τροπο εφτιαξα θερμοστορ ntc (σημειωτέων είναι θερμιστορ με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά- είναι ιδιοι δλδ κ οι δυο και ενας φιλος εδώ μ ειπε ότι συνολικα το ψυγειο εχει 4 και όλοι είναι όμοιοι).το καλωδιο το περασα από την τρυπα που ερχετε το καλωδιο για τον αισθητηρα χωρου.  Το σφουγγαρακι που βρισκεται εκει στην τοποθετηση το το ξανατοποθετεις για λογους στεγανοποίησης κ να μη χανει ψυξη.
28459137_10213484604122350_2069995233_n.jpg
το καλωδιο βγαινει πισω στην πλατη
28308659_10213484602682314_254823851_n.jpg28313003_10213484603482334_2032369995_n.jpg...

----------


## tsiki76

28383784_10213484603882344_1162810608_n.jpg
Θα χρειαστει ν λύσετε βιδες από τα στοιχειά πισω ετσι ώστε να σας δωσει χερι
28458642_10213484603242328_1155771343_n.jpg
Ακολουθεις τον δρομολόγηση των αλλων καλωδιώσεων για την καινουργια καλωδιωση. Σ αυτό το σημειο είναι λιγακι μανικι ειδικα αν δεν εχεις το ψυγειο ξαπλα. Απο την πισω πλευρα κατω δεξια είναι η πλακετα του μοτερ που καταληγουνοι καλωδιωσεις του ψυγειου.την καλυπτει ένα καπακι, αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει μια βιδα και επιπλεον είναι και κουμπωτο.
28313248_10213484603362331_1560209992_n.jpg
 Το κακο είναι οιτ οι φυσσες κουμπωνουν από την πισω πλευρα οποτε δεν σου δινει χερι . Πρεπει να λυσεις σχεδον ολη την πλακετα να την βγαλεις εξω. Εκει επειδή δεν αγορασα κιτ οποτε δεν εχω καινουργιο φις, εκοψα το καλωδιο με το μαμα φις και το ενωσα με το καλωδιο που τραβηξα μεσα από το χωρο - με τον ιδιο τροπο όπως παραπανω (θερμοσυστελλομενη ενωση).
28313392_10213484603202327_1608876129_n.jpg
 Το φις είναι με την *πρασινη* γραμμη.
Inked28313020_10213484602442308_254169152_n_LI.jpg....

----------


## tsiki76

Παραθετω μερικες φωτος.
28313013_10213484603282329_1072303756_n.jpg28313454_10213484603682339_1257630068_n.jpg28381311_10213484603642338_898150568_n.jpg28383690_10213484603562336_1572722742_n.jpg28458734_10213484603322330_1081987285_n.jpg
η πλακετα όπως είναι τοποθετημενη (οψη από την πισω μερος του ψυγειου)
Ισως αν αγοραζα το κιτ να απεφευγα ολη αυτην την φασαρια αλλα θα εισαστε ελαφρυτεροι κατά ένα σεβαστο ποσο και ισως το σημαντικοτεροδεν θ εχετε την αισθηση που ενιωσα όταν καταλαβα ότι ψαχνοντας βρισκεις λυσεις οικονομικοτατες και ευκολοτατες. Φυσικα την δρομολογηση δεν την αποφευγεις με τπτ όπως επισης και το να λυσεις την πλακετα που εκει βρηκα τον μεγαλυτερο βαθμο δυσκολιας. Ο,τι λυνετε βγαζετε φωτος ώστε να σας βοηθησει στο μονταρισμα εκτος κ αν εχετε εμπειρια. Σορρυ για το σεντονι, ελπιζω να βοηθησα οσοι ισως τραβιέστε με το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο! Ο,τι χρειαστει καποιος msg me!

----------

mikemtb73 (03-03-18)

----------


## driving24

Ευχαριστούμε για το κόπο που έκανες και πραγματικά με βοηθάς πολυ,

----------


## UNICUM

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας και με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ "Liebherr 4003". Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για τις τόσο κατατοπιστικές οδηγίες επισκευής. Άλλαξα χθες τον σένσορα (τον πράσινο) με το "κιτ" και αρχίζω και βλέπω λογικές και αναμενόμενες θερμοκρασίες σε συντήρηση +5C και κατάψυξη -15C. Μια απορία μόνο ο πάγος που εμφανίζεται στη πλάτη της συντήρησης είναι αναμενόμενος η υποδηλώνει και κάποιου άλλου είδους πρόβλημα? Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tsiki76

Ενιοτε, σπανια μεν αλλα πιανει κ στο δικο μου μια λεπτη κρουστα παγου στην πλατη αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι τοτε αρχιζουν κ λειτουργουν οι αντιστασεις!ισως να αργουν να παρουν μπρος  :Wink: 
Βεβαια με τοσο ταλαιπωρια που εφαγα αυτο μου ναι τπτ!
Αν βρεις κατι μοιρασου το με μας, αν θες!

----------


## tipos

Μια λεπτη κρουστα πρεπει να την εχει οταν το μοτερ δουλευει για την συντηρηση,οταν πιασει την θερμοκρασια που ζηταμε τοτε αυτη η κρουστα αρχιζει να λιωνει.Ειναι το φυσιολογικο.Η δουλεια του αισθητηρα πλατης ειναι να μην αφηνει την κρουστα να μεγαλωσει πανω απο τα φυσιολογινα επιπεδα.

----------

kotsorider (28-04-22), UNICUM (05-07-18)

----------


## tsiki76

Το οτι στο ενδιαμεσο αρχησε στα ξαφνικα να σχηματιζει παγο στην πλατη να το θεωρησω τυχαιο?  :Sad: 
Πλεον δεν ειναι λεπτη κρουστα σαν χιονι αλλα πολυ παγο...σχεδον εκατοστο, οχι σ ολη την πλατη αλλα σ ενα σημειο!
Υπ οψιν εχω αλλαξει αισθητηρα πλατης με την διαδικασια που περιγραφω παραπανω και το ψυγειο δουλευε μια χαρα....τι να το επηρεαζει κ σχηματιζει τετοια ποσοτητα παγου?

----------


## tipos

Mπηκες σε μια διαδικασια να κατασκευασεις ενα αισθητηριο αντι να βαλεις αυτο που δινει ο κατασκευαστης.Στο κιτ επισκευης του κατασκευαστη αλαζει η θεση του αισθητηριου και μεταφερεται λιγο πιο δεξια.Εσυ σε πιο σημειο εβαλες το αισθητηριο?Μηπως δεν ειναι στη σωστη θεση και ξεπαγωνει πιο ευκολα?Εχει καλη επαφη με την πλατη του ψυγειου?Απο θερμοκρασιες πως παει? Εχεις βαλει θερμομετρο ωστε να δεις αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι αυτη που εχεις επιλεξει?

----------


## tsiki76

Εχω επιλεξει να κατασκευάσω κατι μονος μου, έχοντας βοηθεια από σχετικους  φυσικα και διαβάζοντας αρκετα, όπως επισης να προβώ και μονος μου στην αντικατασταση! Διαφορετικα ουτε θα προχωρουσα σε επισκεψη της σελιδας που μας φιλοξενει τωρα και θα τηλεφωνουσα σε καποιο μαστορα όπως κ εκανα στην αρχη κ με πηγε με την μια σε πλακετα και με γρηγορο υπολογισμο με τα σουρτα φερτα θα μ κοοστιζε κανα 300αρι μεχρι τωρα! Δεν είναι ολοι ετσι φυσικα αλλα οσο περναει από το χερι μου, με σεβασμο στα μηχανήματα- και πιστεψε με ξερω από μοτερια!- το διερευνω. Στα του θεματος τωρα, τον αισθητηρα τον εβαλα εκει που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης. Το θερμομετρο δεν εχει βγει από το ψυγειο και είναι ακριβως εκει π βρισκεται ο αιθητηρας. Το ψυγειο από την αντικατασταση κ μεχρι τωρα π μιλαμε δειχνει σταθερη σχεδον θερμοκρασια οσο την εχω επιλεξει δλδ γυρω από στους 5 οC. Από τα συμφραζομενα σας καταλαβαινω ότι υποψιαζεστε τον αισθητηρα  πλατης-evaporator? Ο evaporator δίνει την εντολή να ξαναδώσει ψύξη αν δεν κανω λαθος  αλλα δεν ειδα το θερμομετρο να κατεβανει κατω του μηδεν που να δικαιολογει τετοιο παγο και σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο. Κάθε ιδεα σας θα την εκτιμουσα οπως με καθοδηγησατε παλιοτερα  :Smile:

----------


## tipos

Σε πρωτη φαση αυτο που υποψιαζομαι ειναι οτι ο αισθητηρας μπορει να μην εχει καλη επαφη με το evaporator ή μηπως θελει λιγο μετατοπιση προς τα δεξια.Τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα του αισθητηρα που εβαλες, οσο αφορα την ωμικη μεταβολη συμφωνα με τις θερμοκρασιες ,ειναι ιδια με αυτα του κατασκευαστη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε στην αναφορά για 1 εκατοστό πάχους πάγου σε ένα ορισμένο σημείο της πλάτης ότι είναι λήξαν το θέμα . Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να συμβαίνει με ένα λανθασμένο αισθητήριο ?

----------


## tipos

> . Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να συμβαίνει με ένα λανθασμένο αισθητήριο ?


Ναι μπορει να συμβει.Το πρωτο αισθητηριο το εχει μεσα στην μονωση και  εφαπτει πανω σε παγωμενο μεταλο οποτε αργει να κανει ομικη μεταβολη λογο  της μονωσης.Το αισθητηριο που μπαινει μεσα στον θαλαμο ναι μεν εφαπτει  με την πλατη πανω σε πλαστικη ομως επιφανεια ,αλλα εχει επαφη και με τον  αερα του θαλαμου ο οποιος αλαζει  ευκολα θερμοκρασια με το ανοιξε  κλεισε της πορτας πραγμα που το κανει πιο ευαλωτο σε ομικη  μεταβολη,ειδικα σε ζεστες μερες.
Θεωριτικα ειναι μια καλη ιδεα αυτο  που εκανε ο φιλος αλλα επειδη δεν το εχω κανει ποτε ωστε να πειραματιστω  και εγω δεν μπορω να εχω σαφη και ολοκληρωμενη αποψη επι του θεματος.
Πιστευω  οτι ο κατασκευαστης που δινει μεγαλητερη πλαστικη γωνια και μεταφερει  τον αισθητηρα σε αλλη θεση το κανει για καποιο λογο.Ισως και το  αισθητηριο που δινει να εχει διαφορετικη μεταβολη απο το εργοστασιακο.

----------


## tsiki76

Η επιφάνεια πάγου είναι περιπου 10χ20 και παχους ενός εκατοστου.Η τοποθετηση του είναι ακριβως εκει που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης. Ουσιαστικα ακυρωνει τον μαμα αισθητηρα και τον τοποθετει κυριολεκτικα μεσα στον θαλαμο, να γειτνιάζει με τον αισθητηρα χωρου και να ακουμπα στην πλατη. Οι δυο αισθητηρες εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά δλδ 4.7 kohm. και τετοιο thermistor ntc εβαλα. Επισης, από  το ιντερνετ στην οψη φαινονται ομοιοι εξωτερικα. Αυτό που αναρωτιεμαι είναι για ποιο λογο, ενώ το  εγχειρημα εδειξε να λειτουργει μια χαρα (διαφορετικα θα εβγαζε βλαβη από την πρωτη ωρα λειτουργιας!)μετα από κ 4 μηνες περίπου εμφανιζει παγο στην πλατη ενώ η θερμοκρασια είναι σταθερα σωστη? Τι κανει ένα ψυγειο να εμφανιζει παγο στην πλατη? Τα λαστιχα? Η διαδικασια ατνιπαγοποιησης?αντιστασεις? Μηπως μαι επανεκκινηση του ψυγειου βοηθουσε?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δηλαδή μας λες ότι αυτά τα 2 αισθητήρια πρέπει να συμπίπτουν (θερμοκρασιακά από τον κατασκευαστή ) προτού και τα 2 "αποφασίσουν" π.χ. να σταματήσουν το ψυγείο? (π.χ. εσωτερική θερμοκρασία θαλάμου ανεβασμένη ας πούμε από παρατεταμένο άνοιγμα πόρτας / και θερμοκρασία evaporator ναι μεν κανονική , αλλά περιμένει και την θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα του εσωτερικού θαλάμου? ) αυτό δεν θέλεις να πεις ?

Εάν θεωρήσουμε ότι δουλεύει με συχνές παύσεις , δεν θα είχαμε και 1 εκατοστό πάγους / αλλά και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν έχει συχνές παύσεις και δουλεύει συνεχώς , δικαιολογεί το 1 εκατοστό πάγου? (με μόνιμη δηλωθέν θερμοκρασία συντήρησης 5C? που λογικά θα έπρεπε ενώ δουλεύει συνεχώς να κατέβει πολύ περισσότερο , όπως και σωστά το αναφέρει ο tsilki 76 ) .



> Ο evaporator δίνει την εντολή να ξαναδώσει ψύξη αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν ειδα το θερμομετρο να κατεβανει κατω του μηδεν που να δικαιολογει τετοιο παγο και σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο.


 Λίγο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα , για πτώση απόδοσης μου φαίνεται .




> Τι κανει ένα ψυγειο να εμφανιζει παγο στην πλατη? Τα λαστιχα?


Πως να το ξέρουμε αυτό από απόσταση . Δεν μας δίνεις και γνώμες πως δουλεύει χρονικά στο On - off ανά πάσα στιγμή και με τι συγκεκριμένες θερμοκρασίες .

----------


## tsiki76

Λεω ότι οι δυο αισθητηρες οσον αφορα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστηκα ομοια συμφ.κατασκευαστη. Φυσικα πισω στην πλακετα του μοτερ συνδεονται σε διαφορετικα σημεια! Απ ότι αντιλαμβανομαι, με τα πολύ λιγα που γνωριζω,  ο μεν αισθητηρας χωρου   εχει να κανει με τον min και ο evaporator sensor με το max  της θερμοκρασιας και αυτό το αντιλήφθηκα κατα την διερευνηση της  βλαβης (μπορω να σου πω τον συλλογισμο μου αλλα όχι εδώ μη κουραζω). Αν καταλαβα καλα ρωτας αν το ψυγειο δουλευει συνεχως? Όχι. Ακουω το μοτερ όπως κ παλιοτερα να δουλευει (για να πιασει την επιλεγμενη θερμοκρασια) και σταματα φανταζομαι όταν την εχει πιασει, για να ξαναδουλεψει όταν του δωθει η εντολη ότι η θερμοκρασια πλεον είναι υψηλοτερη από την καθορισμενη κοκ.
  Πτωση αποδοσης με σταθερη θερμοκρασια 5 στην συντηρηση και -18 στην καταψυξη? Το εργαλειο παει κοπιδι  :Wink: 
  Το ψυγειο εχει δημιουργησει παγο, ενώ θα επρεπε κατά την δημιουργια του να την ειχε καταπολεμησει. Υπαρχει κατι π πρεπει να δω οσον αφορα την αντιπαγοποιηση?
οταν λες on-off εννοεις να παρακολουθησω ποτε δουλευει και ποτε οχι κ τι θερμοκρασιες ακριβως  πιανει ο θαλαμος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πτωση αποδοσης με σταθερη θερμοκρασια 5 στην συντηρηση και -18 στην καταψυξη? Το εργαλειο παει κοπιδι


Ναι γιατί? (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δουλεύει συνεχώς για να επιτευχθούν οι παραπάνω θερμοκρασίες που αναφέρεις μετά βίας ).



> οταν λες on-off εννοεις να παρακολουθησω ποτε δουλευει και ποτε οχι κ τι θερμοκρασιες ακριβως πιανει ο θαλαμος?


Ναι αλλά και σημαντικές καταστάσεις , π.χ. από off πήγε σε on .... με τι ταχύτητα επανέρχεται η θερμοκρασία (συνήθως ας πούμε για να ξανακόψει θα κάνει 20 -30 λεπτά ) αν κάνει 2 - 3 ώρες θα κόψει που θα κόψει αλλά δεν είναι σωστό γιατί θα ενισχύσει πάγους .

----------


## tipos

Μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια της πλατης του ψυγειου για να δω σε πιο σημειο ειναι ο παγος?

----------


## tsiki76

Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια γιατι ειμαι εκτος πολεως. Αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι περιπου λιγο χαμηλοτερα απο το υψος των ματιων, ας πουμε στο 1,60μ απο το εδαφος (στην μεση δλδ της συντηρησης)

----------


## tsiki76

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg
Το μπλε βελακι ειναι το σημειο των αιθητηρων θερμοκρασιας.Αφαιρεσα τον παγο με μπιστολακι, restart το ψυγειο μεχρι να αφαιρεσω τον παγο και επαναλειτουργια του. Δεν δουλευει συνεχομενα οπως προειπα.φυσικα ειναι δυσκολο να κατσω και να συγκρατησω ρυθμο αλλα δεν δειχνει να λειτουργει συχνα, αρα δε νοιζω να ναι θεμα μειωμενης αποδοσης.

----------


## tipos

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ξεκινά αλλάζοντας θέση στο αισθητήριο μετακινώντας το τουλάχιστον τέσσερις με πέντε πόντους προς τα δεξιά και αν δεν στρώση τότε βάλε το γνήσιο.αισθητηριο.jpg.Κωδικος ανταλακτικου 959008400.
Αν παρατηρησεις θα δεις οτι η γωνια ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο τη δικια σου και μεταφερει το αισθητηριο στο σημειο που σχηματιζεται ο παγος.

----------


## allareas

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
Φρέσκος στο forum αν και σας παρακολουθούσα συχνά και με βοηθήσατε χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ρωτήσω κάτι. 
Αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το cnesf 5013 ( αν πρεπει να ανοίξω νέο topic ας με ενημερώσουν οι admin). 
Η συντήρηση δουλεύει άψογα, μπορω να αυξομείωση τον θερμοστάτη, η θερμοκρασία ειναι σταθερή, σπάει τον πάγο όπως πρεπει κλπ. 
Το πρόβλημα ειναι στην κατάψυξη, παγώνει υπερβολικά το στοιχείο (εχει πάγο που έκανε περισσότερο απο 48 ώρες για να λιώσει όταν δοκίμασα να το αποψυξω) η ρύθμιση απο τον θερμοστάτη δεν ειναι εφικτή, γυρνάω τον επιλογέα αλλα παραμένει κολλημένο στο -18 με την θερμοκρασία μέσα στην κατάψυξη να μην πέφτει κατω απο τους -10. 
Την εντολή για την λειτουργία super frost την κανει και η ένδειξη δείχνει -32 πάραυτα η θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης ειναι στους -8 με -10 max.
Με αυτά που διάβασα απο τους προηγούμενους  πιθανά να φταίει κάποιο αισθητήριο και στο δικό μου. 
Έλα όμως που τα καλώδια των αισθητήρων ειναι εντελώς διαφορετικά στο δικό μου και δεν μπορω να βγάλω άκρη....
Και κάτι τελευταίο, πως μπορω να κόψω το ρεύμα μόνο στο μοτέρ της κατάψυξης για να έχω τουλάχιστον την συντήρηση σε λειτουργία;
Απο κατάλαβα τα φις μέσα στον θάλαμο της κατάψυξης ειναι μόνο αισθητήρες σωστά; οποτε για το ρεύμα πρεπει να το κόψω απο το κοντεσερ που ειναι πίσω αν δεν κανω λάθος. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## tasulis

Δεν γινεται να βγαλουμε τον παλιο αισθήτηρα και να περάσουμε εναν καινουργιο μεχρι κατω στην πλακέτα??

----------


## tasulis

> Καλα καταλαβες.Στο καινουργιο καπακι μπαινουν και οι δυο αισθητηρες.Βγαζοντας το παλιο καπακι θα δεις την τρυπα που περναει το καλωδιο του αισθητηρα χωρου,απο εκει θα βγει και το καλωδιο του δευτερου αισθητηρα και θα κατεβει μεχρι την πλακετα που βρισκεται μεσα στο πλαστικο κουτι δεξια του μοτερ.Η φυσα που θα βγαλεις εχει την ιδια πρασινη γραμμη που εχει και η καινουργια,ετσι θα καταλαβεις ποια φυσα θα ακυρωσεις.Οσο για το δευτερο ερωτημα και τα τεσσερα αισθητηρια του ψυγειου εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτιριστικα,μονο το χρωμα αλαζει ωστε να ξεχωριζουμε πιο αισθητηριο παει που επανω στην πλακετα.Οι φυσες των αισθητηριων βρισκονται στην εσωτερικη πλευρα της πλακετας οποτε θα χρειαστει να την βγαλεις εντελως εξω απο το κουτι.Στο κιτ εχει και τις σχετικες οδηγιες τοποθετησης.


Δεν γινεται να βγαλουμε τον παλιο αισθήτηρα και να περάσουμε εναν καινουργιο μεχρι κατω στην πλακέτα??

----------


## tipos

> Δεν γινεται να βγαλουμε τον παλιο αισθήτηρα και να περάσουμε εναν καινουργιο μεχρι κατω στην πλακέτα??


Σε μοντελα με εσωτερικο στοιχειο δεν αξιζει να μπεις στην περιπετεια να  σκαβεις την μονωση για να τον αλαξεις.Αφου σου δινει την επιλογη να  βαλεις κιτ επισκευης γιατι να μην το κανεις οπως σου λεει ο  κατασκευαστης?

----------

UNICUM (05-07-18)

----------


## tasulis

Εχω σχετικα το ιδιο  προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο.Εμενα η ψυξη στην συντήρηση δεν κατεβαινει στους 3-5 βαθμους, οποτε το βραζεις το αυγο. Παρηγγειλα το γνησιο ανταλλακτικο  , ηρθε σε μερικες ωρες αλλα δυστηχως η συντηρηση μου δε λεει να παρει μπρος.  Μηπως εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει ΑΛΛΟ να φταιει?? Να παραθεσω οτι παρατηρω οτι το μοτερ λειτουργει συνεχομενα και το εξωτερικο μεταλλικο κέλυφος ειναι απιστευτα ζεστο απο το πρωι που το εβαλα στην πριζα.  Να πω και κατι τελευταιο, μολις εκανα ολατα τεστ που βρηκα απο το κρυφο μενου που εχει και δεν δειχνει κατι στραβο.
Σας παρακαλω μια βοηθεια

----------


## tasulis

Πριν λιγο ηρθε τεχνικος. Διάγνωση.......... φουσκωσε η πλατη του λεει για πεταμα λεει. Αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον να συμβαινει αυτο ετσι στα ξαφνικα.

----------


## UNICUM

> Μια λεπτη κρουστα πρεπει να την εχει οταν το μοτερ δουλευει για την συντηρηση,οταν πιασει την θερμοκρασια που ζηταμε τοτε αυτη η κρουστα αρχιζει να λιωνει.Ειναι το φυσιολογικο.Η δουλεια του αισθητηρα πλατης ειναι να μην αφηνει την κρουστα να μεγαλωσει πανω απο τα φυσιολογινα επιπεδα.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου όμως είχα και εγώ την τύχη των περισσότερων ...ΦΟΎΣΚΩΣΕ Η ΠΛΆΤΗ ΠΈΤΑΜΑ!!! Αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει να προσπαθήσει επισκευή με πατέντα ένας μάστορας που προθυμοποιήθηκε βάζοντας νέα εξωτερική πλάτη στη συντήρηση. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου να μπω στην περιπέτεια? Όσο για νέο ψυγείο περιμένω από 25-5 παραγγελία με επιδότηση από τον ΦΟΥΡΛΗ 20% ΕΝΑ *Liebherr 4015 .*

----------


## tipos

Αν γνωρίζει καλά το πώς θα το κάνει τότε ναι έχει σίγουρη επιτυχία.Αν όμως δεν γίνει σωστά τότε θα χάσεις χρήματα και ψυγείο.

----------


## fanisb

> Το φις είναι με την *πρασινη* γραμμη.
> 
> 1.jpg
> ....


Κατ΄αρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες που δίνετε όλοι.
Στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία, το δεξιά-δεξιά ζεύγος (κλιπάκι κίτρινο-μαύρο) που καταλήγει;
Στο ψυγείο μου μέτρησα αντίσταση στα 4 ζεύγη που αντιστοιχούν στους 4 αισθητήρες (2 συντήρηση + 2 κατάψυξη) και έτσι βρήκα τον ελαττωματικό.
Το ζεύγος όμως που καταλήγει στο κίτρινο-μαύρο κλίπ μου έδινε ανοικτό κύκλωμα στην μέτρηση.

----------


## tipos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κιτρινόμαυρο είναι του διακόπτη πόρτας της κατάψυξης. Είναι reed και κλίνει κύκλωμα με κλειστή πόρτα.

----------


## fanisb

Μόνο αυτό δε σκέφτηκα!!  :Unsure:  Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι εντελώς ερασιτέχνης και δεν έχω καμία σχέση με την ψυκτική.
Λοιπόν να περιγράψω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου. Επί πολλούς μήνες το CNES 4003 είχε το γνωστό πρόβλημα. Η ψύξη μια χαρά, αλλά η συντήρηση, ενώ την είχα μόνιμα στον 1oC, κάποιες (λίγες) φορές έπεφτε στους 0~1 oC αλλά συνήθως ο θάλαμος ήταν στους ~12oC.
Επειδή τα τρόφιμα δε χαλούσαν, θεωρούσα ότι ναι μεν η θερμοκρασία αέρα ήταν 12oc αλλά η θερμοκρασία στην καρδιά των τροφίμων ήταν σωστή. Πίστευα δηλαδή ότι η λειτουργία του ψυγείου ήταν να ψύχει μέχρι τη ρυθμισμένη θερμοκρασία και στη συνέχεια να αποψύχει τα στοιχεία με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του αέρα.

Τελικά ήμουν λάθος. Το ψυγείο δε λειτουργούσε σωστά. Το διαπίστωσα με θερμόμετρο που έβαλα μέσα σε ποτήρι με νερό και παρακολουθούσα τη διακύμανση της θερμοκρασίας του. Τελικά και το νερό είχε ψηλή θερμοκρασία.

Έτσι τώρα στις γιορτές βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Διαβάζοντας στο internet και πέφτοντας τυχαία και τυχαία στο forum, άρχισα σταδιακά να μαθαίνω πως λειτουργεί το ψυγείο κάνοντας τα εξής βήματα:

1 Άλλαξα πυκνωτή του μοτέρ (αν και είχε λίγη ίχνη πράσινης "μούχλας" στα ποδαράκια του, δεν είχε ζημιά).
2. Άλλαξα relay και θερμικό του μοτέρ

Τότε κατάλαβα ότι αυτά δεν είχαν ζημιά διότι το μοτέρ δούλευε για την κατάψυξη αλλά όχι πάντα για την ψύξη.
Το επόμενο σύνηθες σε όποιον γνωστό και αν το έλεγα ήταν ότι όποτε κάποιος είχε πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο του (ανεξαρτήτου μάρκας), έρχονταν ο τεχνικός και δυστυχώς άλλαζε πλακέτα.

Λύνω λοιπόν κι εγώ την πλακέτα για οπτική επιθεώρηση (δεν ξέρω να ελέγξω τα ηλεκτρονικά της). Μια μικρή μαυρισμένη περιοχή με ανησύχησε και κατέληξα ότι μάλλον έχει καεί κάτι στην πλακέτα. Βρίσκω κωδικό και αρχίζω αναζήτηση. Η πλακέτα λόγω απογραφών θα μπορούσε να παραγγελθεί από το νέο έτος, με χρόνο παράδοσης 10-15 μέρες.

Μέχρι να αλλάξει η χρονιά, εξακολουθούσα να προσπαθώ να μάθω τη λειτουργία του ψυγείου. Ανακάλυψα την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και με δοκιμές κατάλαβα ότι κάποιες φορές λειτουργούσε στέλνοντας ψύξη και στη συντήρηση και στην κατάψυξη, αλλά συνήθως "κολλούσε" στη θέση ψύξης μόνο της κατάψυξης.
Αποσύνδεσα λοιπόν από την πλακέτα τα καλώδια που ελέγχουν την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα, ενώ αυτή έστελνε ψύξη και στη συντήρηση αλλά και την κατάψυξη. Αποτέλεσμα να ψύχεται ναι μεν η συντήρηση, αλλά επειδή δούλευε πάντα παράλληλα και η συντήρηση + η κατάψυξη, η θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης έπεφτε πολύ χαμηλά (-2oC).

Έκανα και έναν τελευταίο έλεγχο σε test mode και είδα ότι οι δύο θέσεις της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας ελέγχονται κανονικά από την πλακέτα. Συνεπώς, το πρόβλημα πλέον σταμάτησα να το εστιάζω στην πλακέτα.

Και κάπου εδώ έπεσα στο howtofixit και στις οδηγίες περί αντικατάστασης του thermistor του evaporator. Προκειμένου όμως να μην κάνω πάλι άσκοπο έξοδο, είπα να επιβεβαιώσω ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Μέτρησα την αντίσταση του ζεύγους στο πράσινο φις της πλακέτας και έδινε 10-12 kohms.

Πάω λοιπόν σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών από όπου πήρα (ελλείψει 4,7kohm) 2 thermistors των 10kohm τους οποίους συνέδεσα παράλληλα. (pctdetail.118-042.1.jpg)
Κόστος 2,5 ευρώ (μάλλον με έπιασε κώτσο  :Rolleyes:  ). Τοποθέτησα τα δύο αυτά αισθητηριάκια μέσα στο πλαστικό γωνιακό κάλυμμα το οποίο περιέχει και τον αισθητήρα του αέρα, με τρόπο ώστε τα αισθητήρια να ακουμπούν στην πλάτη του ψυγείου.
 Κούμπωσα και τα καλώδια πάνω στο πράσινο φίς και έβαλα το ψυγείο σε λειτουργία.

Αποτέλεσμα: Το ψυγείο λειτουργεί πλέον (σχεδόν) όπως θα έπρεπε. Με ρύθμιση πχ 5 oC κυμαίνεται από 4 ~ 7 oC. Φαντάζομαι ότι με τον original αισθητήρα θα είναι πιο περιορισμένη η διακύμανση.

Κατέληξα να παραγγείλω το kit του αισθητήρα evaporator ώστε να επισκευάσω το ψυγείο με όσο το δυνατόν πιο εργοστασιακό τρόπο. Εκτιμώ ότι ακόμα και αν έβρισκα thermistor 4,7 kohms, και αν τον τοποθετούσα στη σωστή θέση, δεν θα πετύχαινα την ίδια καμπύλη της συνάρτησης θερμοκρασίας-αντίστασης με αυτήν του εργοστασιακού sensor.

----------

mikemtb73 (27-01-19)

----------


## tsiki76

Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και ενδιαφερον που δουλευει καμπανα ακομα κ με διαφορετικης αντιστασης θερμιστορ. 
Βασικα, οταν εσυ μετρησες 10-12 10-12 kohms, ουσιαστικα δεν πηρες μετρηση απο τον χαλασμενο θερμιστορ το οποιο κ θελεις να αντικαταστησεις? Το οτι τα συνεδεσες παραλληλα εννοεις και οτι δεν τραβηξες καινουργια καλωδιωση απο τον αισθητηρα μεχρι την πλακετα του μοτερ?
Μαλλον οι διαφοροποιησεις ειναι αμελητέες και με την βοηθεια ενος θερμομετρου υπολογιζει κανεις την διαφορα πραγματικης κ επιλεγμενης θεμροκρασιας! Τωρα οσον αφορα την καμπυλη συναρτησης που αναφερεις και τις μηδενικες διαφορες, τι να πω...το πενηνταρικακι που γλίτωσα (κοστος kit) το κανα ουζακι   :Wink:

----------


## fanisb

> Βασικα, οταν εσυ μετρησες 10-12 10-12 kohms, ουσιαστικα δεν πηρες μετρηση απο τον χαλασμενο θερμιστορ το οποιο κ θελεις να αντικαταστησεις?


Ναι εννοώ ότι μέτρησα 10kohms στους ακροδέκτες του χαλασμένου thermistor (αφού το ξεκούμπωσα από την πλακέτα).




> Το οτι τα συνεδεσες παραλληλα εννοεις και οτι δεν τραβηξες καινουργια καλωδιωση απο τον αισθητηρα μεχρι την πλακετα του μοτερ?


Όχι, εννοώ ότι αρχικά συνέδεσα παράλληλα τα 2 thermistors των 10kohms το καθένα, ώστε ουσιαστικά η αντίστασή τους να είναι 10/2=5 kohms.
Έτσι το λειτούργησα με συνολική αντίσταση 5 kohms αντί των 4,7 kohms μέχρι να παραλάβω το kit.

----------


## vforvladi

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
εχω το μοντελο CNESF 4003 21E.Το προβλημα μου ειναι πως και η συντηρηση και η καταψυξη αρχισαν ξαφνικα να υπολειτουργουν.
Συγκεκριμενα ενω οι ρυθμισεις τους ειναι στα 5 και -18,εχω 15 και -10.
Το μοτερ ακουω δουλευει ασταματητα.Μερικες φορες αρχιζει να χτυπαει αλαρμ,τεσσερις συνεχεις ηχοι ενω αναβοσβηνει ταυτοχρονα και το -18.Αναβοντας το superfrost σα να μην αλλαζει κατι.
Επισης παρατηρησα πως η αριστερη πλευρα πισω στην πλατη ειναι πολυ ζεστη,ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο;Εχει καποια σχεση με το οτι δουλευει ασταματητα;
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι,πως μπορω να τσεκαρω τους 4 αισθητρες που αναφερθηκαν σε καποια αναρτηση;υπαρχει καποια φωτο η οποια να υποδεικνυει ποιες φισες ειναι ποιοι αισθητηρες;
Μετα,ποια η αντισταση που πρεπει να μετρησω;π.χ.τι πρεπει να μετρησω στους 5 και τι στους -18 βαθμους;

Κατι ακομα,αυτο που αναφερουν οι τεχνικοι σαν "η πλατη φουσκωσε",πως μπορω να το ελεγξω οπτικα και τι σημαινει αυτο πρακτικα;

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επισης παρατηρησα πως *η αριστερη πλευρα* πισω στην πλατη ειναι πολυ ζεστη,ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο;Εχει καποια σχεση με το οτι δουλευει ασταματητα;


Εννοείς το μισό του condeser = Απώλειες υγρών = Αιωνία η μνήμη του .

----------


## vforvladi

> Εννοείς το μισό του condeser = Απώλειες υγρών = Αιωνία η μνήμη του .


Για να γινω πιο σαφης,λεγοντας πισω στην πλατη εννοω το μαυρο μεταλλικο κομματι.Αυτο που γραφεις εσυ τι σημαινει πρακτικα;Θελει καποιο συμπληρωμα υγρων;Επισης,το condenser που αναφερεις τι δουλεια ακριβως κανει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σημαίνει ότι στις σωληνώσεις έχει διαρροή φρέον . (έχουν δημιουργηθεί πολλά θέματα με τα liebherr με το ίδιο πρόβλημα / μερικά μάλιστα 4 ετίας μόλις ) 
Για το τι είναι το condeser 
http://www.soldatos.gr/html/contenser_en.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5wQoA15OnQ

----------


## vforvladi

> Σημαίνει ότι στις σωληνώσεις έχει διαρροή φρέον . (έχουν δημιουργηθεί πολλά θέματα με τα liebherr με το ίδιο πρόβλημα / μερικά μάλιστα 4 ετίας μόλις ) 
> Για το τι είναι το condeser 
> http://www.soldatos.gr/html/contenser_en.html
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5wQoA15OnQ


υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου πεις πως μπορω να ελεγξω τους 4 αισθητηρες;υπαρχει καποιο διαγραμμα οπου φαινονται ποιες φισες στην πλακετα κατω αντιστοιχουν στους αισθητηρες;τι μετρησεις αντιστασης θα πρεπει να παρω ωστε να καταλαβω αν εχει προβλημα καποιος αισθητηρας;με λιγα λογια θελω μονος μου να κανω τους ελεγχους που μπορω πριν καλεσω τεχνικο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτά απαντήθηκαν λίγο πιο πριν (#61 #62 ...) κάτι για 4,7 kohm (στους 25C?) και διακόπτη πόρτας κτλ 



> καποιο διαγραμμα οπου φαινονται ποιες φισες στην πλακετα κατω αντιστοιχουν στους αισθητηρες;


Βάλε λίγη φαντασία , π.χ. βρες τα σημεία θέσεις των αισθητήρων επηρέασε τα θερμοκρασιακά και δες στην πλευρά τις πλακέτας τις αλλαγές / για διακόπτη παίξε λίγο με την πόρτα .

----------


## vforvladi

καλησπερα,απο οτι καταλαβα η αντιστοιχια των χρωματων στις φισες των θερμιστορ στο πισω μερος του κυτιου συνδεσεων ειναι η παρακατω:
κοκκινο=thermistor χωρου συντηρησης
πρασινο=thermistor evaporator συντηρησης
μαυρο=thermistor χωρου καταψυξης
ασπρο=thermistor evaporator καταψυξης

για να καταλαβω ποιο ειναι ποιο χρησιμοποιησα πιστολακι μαλλιων μετρωντας παραλληλα την αντισταση στους ακροδεκτες/φισες

για να μετρησω το κοκκινο φυσουσα στο αιθητηρα χωρου στη συντηρηση ενω για το πρασινο περιπου 10 ποντους πιο δεξια στην ιδια ευθεια,δλδ στην πλατη της συντηρησης απο μεσα

για το μαυρο και το ασπρο ,δλδ τα θερμιστορ της καταψυξης,δε χρησιμοποιησα την ιδια μεθοδο απλως υπεθεσα πως επειδη το ασπρο εχει πολυ υψηλοτερη αντισταση σημαινει πως εχει χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια οποτε ειναι του evaporator καταψυξης

οι μετρησεις που πηρα με τη συντηρηση στους 18 βαθμους και την καταψυξη στους -8 περιπου:
κοκκινο=5.51kOhm
πρασινο=6.54kOhm
μαυρο=15.47kOhm
ασπρο=27.68kOhm

απο οσα διαβασα στους 25 βαθμους πρεπει να εχω 4,7kOhm

σας φαινονται ενταξει οι τιμες;

εχετε να προτεινετε καποια κινηση;

----------


## vforvladi

τελικα ηρθε τεχνικος και με την πρωτη ειπε πως φουσκωσε η πλατη με διαρροη,το πηραν μαζι τους και θα φτιαξουν καποια δικη τους πλατη για να τη βαλουν,γυρω στα 150Ε εκτιμηση μου εκαναν,οποτε υποθετω αυτο που ειπες πρωτα ειναι τελικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> στα 150Ε εκτιμηση


Πέτα το και ποτέ ξανά στο άκουσμα τουλάχιστον της συγκεκριμένης μάρκας (ανεξάρτητα και μοντέλου) .

----------


## nibal

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, μου λες ότι υπάρχει δεύτερος sensor- o evaporator- ο οποίος είναι μέσα στη μόνωση και δεν βγαίνει εύκολα. Όποτε τοποθετούμε έναν όμοιο μέσα στην συντήρηση διπλα στον αισθητηρα χωρου μεσα στο καπακι σχηματος Γ (φανταζομαι το καινουργιο καπακι θα είναι λιγακι μεγαλυτερο για να χωρέσει κ τους δυο αυτή τη φορά). Στη συνεχεια το  τραβώ  μεχρι την πλακετα του μοτερ. Βγαζω την φυσσα του παλιου  evaporator-οποτε και το απενεργοποιώ- και κουμπώνω το νέο. Σωστα μεχρι εδώ?
>   1. Ας ελπισω ότι θα βρω τροπο να σύρω το καλωδιο κ να βγει πισω στην πλακετα, πως θα ξερω ποια απ ολες τις φυσσες είναι αυτή που αντιστοιχει?
>   2. Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά evaporator είναι τα ιδια με τον αισθητηρα χωρου ( είναι ίδιοι δλδ) β¦ 4,7 kohm στους 25 βαθμούς ?



ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ 
μπορεις να μου πεις το μαγαζι που θα βρω αυτα τα thermistor 4,7 kohm στους 25 βαθμούς ?[/QUOTE]
γιατι βρισκω εως 10 ομ και οχι στα 2 Α, αλλα για μερικα mA
ευχαριστω

----------


## tsiki76

Όντως κ εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω οπότε τα παρειγγειλα από e bay.

----------


## vforvladi

> Όντως κ εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω οπότε τα παρειγγειλα από e bay.


Καλημερα φιλε, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου στειλεις τον ακριβη τυπο του σενσορα γιατι μου εβγαλε αλαρμ σενσορα εβαπορετας;

----------

